# 10X Hand Sanding WIP



## NeilYeag (May 22, 2019)

Yep final sanding with a 10x Optivisor. Western Maple Burl, WIP. From @El Guapo Andrew.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Rocking RP (May 22, 2019)

Very beautiful:)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2019)

Those are handy.

Beautiful looking handle work Neil.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 22, 2019)

Most awesome! Can't stop looking at it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 23, 2019)

Those are stunning!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 23, 2019)

I see scratches


----------



## barry richardson (May 23, 2019)

Nice! whats your final sanding grit?


----------



## Echoashtoreth (May 23, 2019)

And the finish?


----------



## NeilYeag (May 23, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> I see scratches



Yep this is up to about 500, just some initial oil for the glamour shot ha!!! Worked at it for another hour or so. Think it is pretty good now....



barry richardson said:


> Nice! whats your final sanding grit?



I go to 1500. I am sure it is overkill but I just enjoy doing it. 



Echoashtoreth said:


> And the finish?



This is just Teak Oil. I will end up putting a few dozen coats over the course of several days. No idea how much really penetrated in the stabilized material but it does seem that it does, and it leaves a really silky finish which I like. Then I will go with a white compound buff with the soft wheel. Will post the final when all done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Chris S. (May 25, 2019)

Nice work Neil. Looking good. Can't wait to see finished knife.


----------



## milkbaby (May 29, 2019)

Looking good so far!


----------

